# Negative coworkers



## AnnaFOtero (Apr 3, 2018)

Why do girls have to be so negative always complaining always drama and gossiping. My coworkers isolate me because of my social anxiety and certain girl patronize me when i try explaining myself about a job situation its as if they feed into it. I imagine how miserable they must be at home or in their love life to have time to do that to less fortunate how much id like to be a social butterfly and not only that but to feel confident enough and be gifted with articulation.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

I know. where I work the girls and guys gossip. its terrible man.

Only way iout is to move up and get out of entry level jobs.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

It depends on the company/team culture. If the job 'atmosphere' is hindering this type of behavior, it won't flourish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sick + lonely NEET ShutIn (Aug 26, 2018)

a girl at my workplace is always gossiping about her relationships. at this point she already had 50+ guys and she is only 28 years old.

and every guy she meets, she has something to complain about. its funny to listen to her but i wonder what type of guy she is searching when she has problems with 50+ guys. does she want a superman who is perfect in every way?  i dont think that she will find one.

but in general in my experience, girls are way worse when it comes to gossip. if you want the whole company to know something, just tell it to a girl 

to answer your question: why do girls have to be this way?

i think it is hardwired into their brains. girls in general search for perfection in every way. a man has to be perfect.

for most guys, the girl either has to have big boobs or a big ***...generally speaking. for a girl the guy has to be superman. he has to be intelligent, he has to look good, he has to be kind but not too nice, because nobody wants nice guys, he has to be successful and funny and he should be soft but hard at the same time 

girls look for mr perfect. absolute perfection. thats why they complain always, because in this world, nothing is really perfect, but they search for perfection.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

There is a pattern with this, but of course nobody wants to say about it as 'a problem' since it'll have it blamed under patriarchal standards some reason or another. I can't stand it, either.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Gossiping girls and bantering blokes annoy the **** out of me. It's all just toxic and can become bullying.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

sick + lonely NEET ShutIn said:


> a girl at my workplace is always gossiping about her relationships. at this point she already had 50+ guys and she is only 28 years old.
> 
> and every guy she meets, she has something to complain about. its funny to listen to her but i wonder what type of guy she is searching when she has problems with 50+ guys. does she want a superman who is perfect in every way?  i dont think that she will find one.
> 
> ...


That woman is probably looking for the unconditional love her father failed to give her. No man will ever fill the void in her and her father will never fill it either. No one will ever be good enough for someone like that. Prime Brad Pitt waiting on her hand and foot couldn't satisfy her. She's probably forced most of blokes to dump her as well with bad behavior if truth be told, but she'll say it's her who did the dumping.

There's a chance she's got HPD/BPD or some other cluster B PD going through and failing with that many men at that age. She's probably drained the life out of most of those men.


----------



## jtd1974 (Jan 13, 2015)

A lot of people thrive on workplace gossip. I think it makes tedious jobs more bearable for them. 

If there's no drama they will create it!


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Idk but I can definitely relate to this.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You shouldn't have to explain yourself.
If they are gossiping, it's on them. 


If it turns to harassment, they have to be held accountable. Yes, it got that bad for me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Some folks can't go a day without doing that


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

Workplace gossip is unfortunately something that exists everywhere. Men are just as guilty as women for this. The best thing you can do is not partake if it bothers you or redirect the conversation into something more happy! 
It does help if you have a management team that doesn't encourage the behavior. I work in corporate retail and have shifted around different locations. At my new store, my store manager and I have a "no shame talk" situation. It's one thing if someone is bringing up a serious issues with a coworker, but we really do our best to promote positivity in the work place. We even started having associates write each other recognition cards to point out things they like about that person! 
But in the end, gossip happens. It will always happen. I am not a fan of narrowing it down to one sex, as that is a form of shame talk as well. I've worked with men that take the cake on being pot stirrers.


----------

